# X-Men Origins Wolverine, in theaters 5/1/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For fans of the X-Men movies,Hugh Jackman will be reprising his Wolverine role once again."X-Men Origins:Wolverine" is expected to hit theaters on May 1,2009.More info at the following link.
http://videoeta.com/news/2452


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been waiting for this ever since X-Men (the first) came out! Bought time!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

WOOT!

He is nice to drool over.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

According to the following link,Hugh Jackman made a surprise appearance at Comic-Con,to assist in showing a "sneak peek" trailer of "X-Men Origins : Wolverine".Characters like Gambit and Deadpool were shown very briefly in the trailer for the film.

http://www.riskybusinessblog.com/2008/07/hugh-jackman-ca.html


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Never thought I'd say it, but Liev Schrieber looks like he's going to be great as Sabertooth. I was a little thrown by his physical appearance from all the sneak peeks that were released... but the trailer has started to convince me otherwise.


Now if only they could flesh out Deadpool as more than Ryan Reynolds in a red tank top.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been awhile since there has been any news on this film.
I just wanted to let folks know that 20th Century FOX has created an official site for the film,at the following link.

http://www.x-menorigins.com/

The film has a theatrical release date of 5/1/09.
The only other note of interest for the new site currently is that you can view a 2:22 trailer of the film now. 
The link on the film's official site will open another window,to the myspace page for the film,where you can view the trailer.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It appears the myspace page trailer is not running all the way through.
Here is another link for the trailer ( 2:23 ). 

http://www.traileraddict.com/trailer/xmen-origins-wolverine/trailer


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is one more link,from Marvel Comics,with a brief article about the film.
The trailer can be viewed at the bottom of the page.

http://www.marvel.com/news/moviestories.6407


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

I am really looking forward to this movie, Hugh Jackman was a fantastic choice for Wolverine.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo:
The following link will take you to an 18 photo slideshow of the film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/movie-stills/gallery/1263/xmen-origins-wolverine#photo0


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Snik!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

FOX Network ran an ad during the Daytona 500 for what they're calling a

*3 Night Exclusive X-Men Origins Wolverine Reveal*

The "exclusive reveal" consists of three 1 minute ads for the forthcoming film.
Part 1 airs tonight at 9PM ET on Family Guy.
Part 2 airs tomorrow night at 8PM ET.
Part 3 airs Tuesday night at 8PM ET.
This information can be viewed on the homepage of the film's official site.

http://www.x-menorigins.com/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo Movies:
10 essential facts about "X-Men Origins:Wolverine"

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/need-to-know-wolverine.html

This page was posted on Yahoo earlier today.
At the bottom of that page,you can view all 3 of the "exclusive" ads that FOX TV network recently aired for the film.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> FOX Network ran an ad during the Daytona 500 for what they're calling a
> 
> *3 Night Exclusive X-Men Origins Wolverine Reveal*
> 
> ...


I recorded the broadcast trailers on the PC.
Kinda strange they weren't in HD, not a whole lot better quality than the flash video.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dettxw said:


> I recorded the broadcast trailers on the PC.
> Kinda strange they weren't in HD, not a whole lot better quality than the flash video.


I didn't catch the trailers when they originally aired on FOX.
But,I checked them out via the Yahoo link I posted a little while ago.
It looks like it should be a pretty good film.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Marvel's site updated this page earlier today.

http://www.marvel.com/news/moviestories.7080

They've posted 3 "new" trailers for the film...I believe they are the trailers that ran exclusively on the FOX network a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Marvel has posted a new trailer for the film on their site.

http://marvel.com/news/moviestories.7152


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Oops well this isn't anything new


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

sideswipe said:


> Oops well this isn't anything new


From what I understand over it has been downloaded over 100,000 times now, the private tracker i use for torrents the file has been snatched appx 10,000 times, I personally want to see this in the theatres.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

solmakou said:


> From what I understand over it has been downloaded over 100,000 times now, the private tracker i use for torrents the file has been snatched appx 10,000 times, I personally want to see this in the theatres.


15,000+ seeders/24,000+ leechers right now, and that's just on one tracker.
The Swedish one 
When you throw in a.b.* groups, I'm sure you're well over 100,000 and going strong.
I'm not a big fan, but I'm going to take a look at it. I'm more interested in seeing the unfinished bits, just out of curiosity.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

I will happily wait for the Blu Ray


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Deadpool is going to haev a spin off from this movie


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Just watched it.
Not a bad flick.
Xavier got older in the past.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> 15,000+ seeders/24,000+ leechers right now, and that's just on one tracker.
> The Swedish one
> When you throw in a.b.* groups, I'm sure you're well over 100,000 and going strong.
> I'm not a big fan, but I'm going to take a look at it. I'm more interested in seeing the unfinished bits, just out of curiosity.


What site?

Someone download it for me!!!! ahhhh I am at work. I hope they don't shut it down before I get home!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just kidding...LOL its missing a lot of the effects by what the article was saying.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

They aren't so much missing as they are just not filled in with detail yet.
I know that sounds the same, but it isn't.
That and the pulleys and ropes used to make people fly make it uniquely interesting to watch.
Give some insight as to where reality leaves off and make believe begins.


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

turey22 said:


> What site?
> 
> Someone download it for me!!!! ahhhh I am at work. I hope they don't shut it down before I get home!


I do believe the gentlemen was referring to a site that does not take down torrents, in fact they usually post the take down notices they receive from production companies on their web site! They just ended a court battle a few weeks ago and I believe the verdict will come in (civil and criminal charges) later this month. After that verdict is read there is a distinct possibility that the site will not be the same again. I personally don't go there, public trackers are asking for trouble IMHO.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> They aren't so much missing as they are just not filled in with detail yet.
> I know that sounds the same, but it isn't.
> That and the pulleys and ropes used to make people fly make it uniquely interesting to watch.
> Give some insight as to where reality leaves off and make believe begins.


Well, doesnt sound as bad as they make it sound on the news. I will try to get it when I go home if I can find it. I do all my downloading off a site so I hope they have it there.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & AP:
FOX News columnist Roger Friedman is out of a job after posting an early review of the leaked full-length work print of the film in his "FOX 411" column last Thursday.
The review he posted in his column was removed from the website last Friday.
Friedman had been an entertainment writer who has contributed to foxnews.com for 10 years.
20th Century Fox promised that the source of the film would be prosecuted and said the FBI and the MPAA are investigating the leak.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/fox-news-columnist-out-after-wolverine-review-ap


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & AP:
Hugh Jackman said that he is heartbroken over the leak of the film,but still feels that fans will flock to theaters to see it when it is officially released.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/hugh-jackman-heartbroken-over-wolverine-leak-ap


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo:
The Huffington Post and 20th Century Fox appear to be having a "war of words" between them in regards to comparing the bootleg copy of the film that was leaked and the theatrical version heading to theaters soon.
Huffington Post notes that the running time of the bootleg is 107 minutes,which happens to be the same run time of the forthcoming theatrical version.
More info on that and another new clip can be viewed at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/buzz-log-wolverine.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

20th Century Fox has added some new features to the film's official site. 
Some of the new features include:

An iPhone app
"Weapon X" app
"Time Warrior" game

http://www.x-menorigins.com/us/

To find the apps,game and other features,move your mouse over to the *NAVIGATION* link on that page.
That will reveal the list of features available.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We watched this movie last night at our local drive-in theater.
IMO,it was a very good movie...fast paced with plenty of action and very good special effects.
If we get a chance,we'll go back to the theater to watch it again.
It gets two thumbs up from us. 

:righton: :righton:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Stay through the credits, there are 2 extra scenes, and there's reports the second one has 2 different ones...



Spoiler



the first is the MPs catching up with Stryker and arresting him. The second is either Deadpool grabbing his head or Logan in a bar in Japan.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & E Online:
After starring in *Wolverine* as the character Deadpool,Ryan Reynolds has agreed to star in yet another spinoff/potential franchise launcher of the X-Men films,titled *Deadpool*.
Aside from Deadpool and the Wolverine sequel,20th Century Fox and Marvel are also working on an X-Men spinoff for *Magneto* and another film dubbed *X-Men:First Class*.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.eonlone.com/wolverines-ryan-reynolds-dives-deadpool-spinoff-20090506


----------



## alexissamantha (Apr 28, 2009)

They are very nice i watched them in theater they are rocking and jackman he has done perfect job in this movie,,,,


----------



## motto (May 15, 2009)

can't wait to see this movie this weekend. I heard it has gotten mixed reviews, I quess it helps if one is and X-Men fan.


----------



## alexissamantha (Apr 28, 2009)

I like Xmen very much i have watched all the movies of Xmen and they are
nice ,,,,,


----------

